# Firefox localhost

## shoelesshunter78

I have a command line program that comes with a WebUI. with the server running, I point Firefox to localhost:8765 which is the port it runs on. however I am denied access. must I configure something to make the web interface accessible?

----------

## Hu

Based on the information provided, yes.  Consult the documentation for the unnamed program for more details or tell us more about it.

----------

## dataking

Also relevant would be if you had iptables configured to block (any) traffic.

----------

